# opinions on Interpet anti hair algae



## zach (May 28, 2007)

i baught a 100 ML bottle of interpet anti hair algae as an attempt to gettrid of this stuf ( pic in my last thread. 
Any 1 tried it?


----------



## pittiepride (Feb 13, 2007)

I think you will find the consensus is NOT to use any type of chemical algae control. It will likely cause a huge imbalance in your tank and will be the start of a whole new set of problems. You best best is to problem solve the reason and type of algae that your are dealing with and control environmental and biological factors to keep it in check.

kara


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well all be very rich if we had a nickel for every anti algae cure all in a bottle that's come out, about at the rate of 1 per year since I've been in the hobby.

None of them work.

If they do not grow plants, then they do not work.
Focus on the plants, that's your hobby, not killing algae.

I know of no one that got into this hobby to kill algae.

Not one person..........

Many products come and go, most make huge claims of cure all abilities.
As they fail right at the start by never addressing root causes, they all fail.

Put another way: do any planted tanks lack/are limited and that allows algae to grow because they are not adding this latest new snake oil?

Obviously not.
Do they help folks, very rarely and when done in controlled tanks, never, because controlled tanks do not have algae.

Now if you induce algae, say vary the CO2 all over, then add an anti algae product, it might reduce the algae some, but rarely if the algae is in full bloom.

But the cure there is obvious: stable CO2.
Not algae cure alls. It's not a problem to be cured with a pill or a liquid.

You cannot cure bad horticulture with pills.

Folks lacking the control to produce a tank that's algae free enjoy trying to argue with me on this issue, but if you cannot back up what you say with examples and can show inducible algae causes, you really are guessing and trying to suggest that your correlation = causation.

Logic does not work that way.
However, Marketing will still try and sell you something.
All Marketing has to do is sell "a perception" that it might work.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

ahhh, i was unsure as to its effectivness, but since the algae out brake, iv started injecting c02, reducing fish load , STOPPED FEEDING FISH!, done 50 percent every 2-3 day water chnages, added more plants.
what effect might light and adding Kent fresh water plant fertisiser have?. im torn between the fertiliser helping the plants out do the algae and it jut giving the algae the option to go mad.
the planted tank stuff is hard work.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Kent products are full of nitrates and phosphates that will only feed the algae. don't worry about starving your plants as they can bounce back a lot faster than starving algae. and please do feed your fish, just do it sparingly. Zach, planted tanks are not that hard. it seems you have taken information from a variety of sources and are misapplying and confusing what you have read. When you are ready to listen, and get back on track, let us know and we'll be glad to help.


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

yeah i should of been more specific, iv started feedign fish every 2 days and much less. i red the ingredients on the kent and your write, il wait til im over this mountain before dosing the tank. spy, whats excel? i do want to learn if u can help me please do  ( any tips on taking photos of the tank), they always come out weird.
ta


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, you have a lot of fast growing plants, you ought to switch to KNO3/KH2PO4 etc.

Kent sells the same stuff for the ,ost part jusdt diluterd in water and charges 100X more.

Add basically this routine:

1/2 teaspoon 2x a week KNO3
1/16th teaspoon KH2PO4 2x a week
Traces: 5mls 3x a week

50% water change, if you have low GH, you might need to add some GH booster.

50% weekly water change etc.
Add some Seachem Excel 3-4x a week also till the algae is gone.
You may need to add KNO3/KH2PO4 3x a week.

You do not beat any algae by starving the plants. 

You beat algae by good plant growth, you can still have plant growth and algae growth at the same time. but that just meansd you could have better plant growth, not that there's something going on with algae and limitation.




Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

Hi could you explane the dosign elements KH2PO4, adn teh other kh?
thanks


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I did explain, specifically for your tank.
Get the ferts, See Rex Grigg etc, Aquariumfertilizer.com etc for the products.
1/16= 1/4 teaspoon divided into 4 equal parts. Anyone can eyeball that.

Need more info, see Estimative index.
Probably save you 100$ a year in ferts and make your tank look lots better.
The excel can help kill the algae that's there and help the plants grow better.
You just use that for 3-4 weeks or until things look better, then focus on good CO2 after and during the treatment.
Adding ferts is easy.

CO2/keeping up with routines etc is another matter.
But "the cure" is the same..........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

cheers. it was the actualy chemicals i didnt understand what those letters stood for, im gessign somethign nitrogen.
yeah sinc ei found it was staghorn iv put a redoen the my hagen plant system reicpe to ltos of dugar, and lots mrore yeast. this wont last long but aslong as it gives stedy high dose of c02 for a week, il replace it eaqch week


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

The other thing you might consider is joining the UKAPS since you live in the UK.
That will also help. Local aquatic plant club.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

thanks buddy, yeah im getting the impression that this is mainly american


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You might try Tropical Fish Centre, Tropical Fish Forum and PFK (practical fish keeping) forums.
They are fairly slanted towards the folks from the UK.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

http://www.tropicalfish.site5.com/tfc/

http://www.fishforums.net/index.php?showforum=10

http://www.barrreport.com/uk-aquatic-plant-society/

Note, I am just hosting UKAPS till they get their site up and finalized the way they see fit.

This will put you in the loop and likely save you lots of $$.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## zach (May 28, 2007)

*excel is genius*

i started dosign excel flourish to great effect, most of the staghorn has gon orange, and is lossign tis grip on the plants, my wsyteria has shook most of it off now, just the parts were teh water has no flow is stil infected it seems.
GREAT PRODUCT! ( ia also made more diy yeats reacots so nw i have 5 reactors)


----------

